
Haptik's Analytics Dashboard for Chatbots - yogesh2810
https://haptik.ai/tech/analytics-dashboard-chatbots/
======
yogesh2810
At Haptik, we build new chatbots on a daily basis. These chatbots generate
data, lots of it. Data including, but not limited to, what messages were
exchanged, what data elements were used by the bot to respond appropriately
and what problems were detected along the way. This amounts to huge volumes of
data generated daily. Clearly, there is a need to interpret that data into
meaningful, insightful analytics

